# 2015 Ankona Cayenne (pic intense)



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, the Cayenne is finally home! She came out great. Believe it or not, my favorite part is the new style poling platform. It really adds a great look to already great looking skiff. I'm looking to get her on the water this week. Got some wet tests, that have been waiting patiently, that I need to knock out. Enjoy the pics!

Leaving the shop...









Clutch Theory 12...and Kraken XLA locked and loaded









Add in the Clutch Archipelago 8 and the Omega III and two 9' fly rods fit comfortably in each top rack.









Sea Dek pads will help protect your fly reels.


















9 foot fly rods fit....but a 10 foot WANG anchor does not. Gotta go see Tom and swap out for an 8 footer this week.









Dry storage


























































































She looks great dressed out with her cushions! 













































The poling platform looks great from the stern. This skiff is sooooo sensitive to when you start playing with the tabs.









Fits in the garage like a glove!


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice
Who makes the poling platform ?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

[smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=cool2.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=eyepopping.gif] [smiley=partyguy.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=usa2.gif] I think you should SLIME that skiff before ANYTHING!!! Congrats Jon !!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lovely


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

very nice cast..... keep posting pictures. Love the reels. Allen is a great company.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Nice
> Who makes the poling platform ?


Not sure...someone they got doing metal fabrication.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats! How deep is the garage? Mine is 19'3", which is just shallow enough I can't put the boat in straight!! 

Awesome rig


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Congrats! How deep is the garage? Mine is 19'3", which is just shallow enough I can't put the boat in straight!!
> 
> Awesome rig


I think 20 or 22....I have room to spare with the swing tongue.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

FRIKKIN SWEET !


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

beautiful. what kind of speeds will you see?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> beautiful. what kind of speeds will you see?


Lower 30's cruising....upper 30's WOT.....fast enough!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks great Jon. Glad they added that second step on the poling platform to get up there easier. Slime her up.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats Jon that rig is really sweet.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome looking Skiff Jon!!!!    I'll keep an eye out for you around the west side of tampabay if you ever make it over this way. ;D


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Have you had a chance to pole her around yet? What's the real world draft?


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I gotta say, I was able to get out and fish with Jon on this boat recently and it really does pole well. Very little effort needed, spins on a dime and was silent. Overall, I was pretty impressed with the Cayenne.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

redchaser said:


> Have you had a chance to pole her around yet? What's the real world draft?


Real world draft is 7 inches on mine with an angler on the bow. Jon's prolly less since he's a fly jockey.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, I know this thread is 2 years old, but I just put a reservation on a cayenne to be built. I was wondering what the color combination this is...hull, cap and deck/console? Thanks a lot!
Sam


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

CaptainSam said:


> Hi, I know this thread is 2 years old, but I just put a reservation on a cayenne to be built. I was wondering what the color combination this is...hull, cap and deck/console? Thanks a lot!
> Sam


Hey Sam! I really miss that skiff. Ice blue hull and blue tone white decks


----------



## Daniel Castillo jr (Aug 27, 2018)

Why you go evinrude? Can you send me your build sheet quote so i can copy yours lol


----------

